# watch pen question



## paintspill (Sep 1, 2011)

ok. these watch pens i've been seeing are absolutely blowing my mind. i know most of the steps required but was wondering what the preferred method is for curving the parts. is it a jig or just some well placed brute force

thanks.


----------



## lorbay (Sep 1, 2011)

I use a hard wood dowel near the same size as the tube.

Lin.


----------



## paintspill (Sep 1, 2011)

thats kind of the concept i figured. thanks, damn, now i have to start one.


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 1, 2011)

i drilled a piece of Corian to match the different tube sizes, cut it in half and use a matching transfer punch and a pair of pliers to shape the gears.  may be a bit brutish, but my thumbs were getting sore!


----------



## navycop (Sep 2, 2011)

lorbay said:


> I use a hard wood dowel near the same size as the tube.
> 
> Lin.


Always wondered about that also. Is it the same for the pens made with bottlecaps?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 2, 2011)

GoodTurns said:
			
		

> i drilled a piece of Corian to match the different tube sizes, cut it in half and use a matching transfer punch and a pair of pliers to shape the gears.  may be a bit brutish, but my thumbs were getting sore!



I use the same method except I drilled a piece of PVC.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 2, 2011)

For the last few of these that I've made, I just held the little gear in a needle nose pliers and bent it.


----------



## Chasper (Sep 2, 2011)

I use a jewlers shaping pliers, both jaws are curved, one concave and one convex.  Something like this: http://www.riogrande.com/MemberArea/ProductPage.aspx?assetname=111271


----------



## Leviblue (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't bend any of the parts, except the watch face if I put one in.  The gears are hardened and very brittle.


----------



## paintspill (Sep 2, 2011)

thank you all for the ideas. my dad has a drawer full of broken watches and i always told him he was nuts for keeping them. 
i guess everything happens for a reason.


----------

